# Iframe -inhalt dynamisch skalieren



## dizzydwar (14. Sep 2009)

hallo zusammen,
bin neuling, hab zwar in der letzten woche schon recht viel zustande bekommen und habe bis jetzt auch alles mit hilfe von googlen und forenwälzen lösen können.
bis jetzt.  ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob es überhaupt geht...

vereinfacht gesagt 
in einen iframe wird die jeweilige seite geladen,
diese besteht aus mehreren einzelnen iframes
die eine tabelle und ein sliding panel beinhalten.

jetzt haben mir aber die verschiedenen auflösungen einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.

kann ich per java script den *inhalt* des/der iframes aufgrund der breite des fensters bez. des viewports skalieren. 
der frame selbst passt sich schön der höhe des inhalts an.

oder ist es vllt möglich alle angaben in em zu machen?
das sliding panel macht mir hier aber warscheinlich probleme.

sonst halt doch mit flash... -.-


ich hab mal keinen code mitgeschick weil es ja eine recht allgemeine frage ist. 
kann ich aber nachträglich immernoch machen wenn nötig
auch die projektdateien könnte ich per pn vereinzelt rausschicken.

und ja ansich ist wenig js drin aber ich bin bei meiner suche immer auf sowas wie "wenn dann mit java..." gestossen.

wär euch sehr dankebar für jegliche hinweise

hannes


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Sep 2009)

>wär euch sehr dankebar für jegliche hinweise

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/15634-vor-dem-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

Du meinst iFrame in Html mit JavaScript ändenr?


----------



## faetzminator (14. Sep 2009)

Was hat das mit Java zu tun? Meinst du nicht eher JavaScript?


----------



## maki (14. Sep 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## dizzydwar (14. Sep 2009)

oha,

den ersten punkt hab ich mal sauber überlesen...


danke für den hinweis dann werd ich das mal in nem js forum posten -.-

danke erstma

hannes


----------

